# Anyone Tried a Line 6 Variax? Thoughts?



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm tossing around the idea of buying a Line 6 variax which would cover any type of guitar or tuning I would need on the fly. Specifically the Variax standard which is a Yamaha Pacifica guitar essentially. I'm more interested in the sounds of the modelling as I prefer humbuckers but I would love the ability to have a telecaster or strat sound and a turn of a dial as well as a Les Paul. I realize it won't be the same as playin any of those specific guitars but I just wanted an honest opinion on the modelling sound. Pretty wide range of opinions about them on the net.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It sounds decently good although the one I had was a piece of wood with strings. It only lasted 5 years when the cables under the piezo were cut by so many changes of strings in the dark between songs. I hear the ones made by Taylor are a little bit better.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Boss GP-10. The guitar Models are pretty cool. Any tuning is possible too. 12 strings are descent. Passable live. Love the strat and bright humbuckers. You'd need to add a hex pickup to your guitar but at least you can use a guitar you already have.
I'm sure the Variaxes sound good too. Just giving you an alternative you may not have considered.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh balls... Did I mention it does B Bender? Actually any string can bend with any interval. Inspiring.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe 7 years ago now I and a friend went to see Steve Howe play solo here in Toronto. He played many guitars throughout the night, mostly acoustics, but one guitar he relied on for several songs was a Variaxe. He was endorsing them at the time so he gave a little spiel before playing his first song on it, but i have to say his enthusiasm seemed sincere. And of course he then went on to make the instrument sound pretty damned awesome. But then again, he would, wouldn't he. I'm not even a real Yes fan, but I have to give the guy massive cred for his chops and his sheer musicality.

I think Variaxes are pretty cool - the higher-end ones for sure. I've picked up and played low and mid-range models and they just didn't have a great feel - mind you, that was years ago now - I hear more recent top-shelf models feel great. But as a guy who makes extensive use of digital modelling in his recording, I'd be a massive hypocrite were I to diss Variaxes wholesale. Only reason I don't get one myself is that emulation electronics are a constantly moving target. I'd rather update my musical recording software on a regular basis than updating my guitar(s).

But then again, if I were performing live? That might be a different story. The tonal versatility of a single Variaxe is pretty astonishing.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I owned one of the 500 series and also tried the Tyler series. They are pretty good instruments and do a good job of emulating various guitars but for some reason, the novelty wears off and most people I know sell them (or used them for a specific project and then sell it).

Just before seeing your thread, I was looking at Tyler guitars on EBay and noticed that Sweetwater is selling the Tyler Variax '59 in black for under $1K. The thought did cross my mind....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a James Tyler Variax (the strat style).

It's an exellent guitar even without the processing power.

The modeling seems very good to me.

The special tuning (virtual capo) is brilliant.

I think for a guy who wants to bring only one or two guitars to a show or for a session guy, it's a great solution.

Since Yamaha bought Line 6, the Variax guitars I've played have felt like cheap crap.

If you can get one of the pre Yamaha James Tyler versions I'd recommend one highly.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2016)

I missed out on a white on white 69 (stratish) by 2 hrs around a month ago.







Someday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's like a multi-effects processor.

Not for everyone, but a comprehensive solution for many.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

My son has a JTV-59 that he bought a few years ago when they first came out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The "acoustic" tones just don't sound acoustic to me, I'd sooner use a good clean electric tone than a mediocre acoustic tone. That said, on the fly, for a cover band for example, it can get the job done, even if I don't find the tones entirely authentic. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 19600


That's a slick-looking piece of kit. Much sexier than the older models. It looks like it means business.


----------



## Jeewiz (Feb 8, 2014)

I've owned a JTV-59 for a few years. As Milkman says above, its a pretty good guitar even without the processing. From the factory, it was well set up, played well and stays in tune. The Gibson and Fender models are good; the Ric settings not so much. The acoustic models including the 12 strings are ok. Having the factory alternate tunings is very handy and the ability to create and "store" a custom guitar and/or store your own custom alternate tuning is also handy. Overall for the money, a passing mark from me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I missed out on a white on white 69 (stratish) by 2 hrs around a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be really cool looking. I think I'd prefer that to black.

Really there are plenty of great sounds in these things, and the altered tunings are particularly useful.

I was using mine to do Jethro Tull's Aqualung. It's played on the acoustic guitar with a capo on the third fret.

I don't like playing solos on an electric with a capo because any time you bend a note the guitar goes out of tune.

This guitar allowed me to switch between the acoustic and electric parts of the song with a virtual capo on the third fret.

It worked well.

With the processor turned off, the guitar is a great H-S-S trem equipped strat. Very smooth sounding pickups, nice frets and generally a quality instrument.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ooopliduplipost.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

It's a great tool if you're not a complete "tone snob". I found the palm muting issue to be too much of a problem for it to be usable for any heavy metal. Absolutely love the acoustic sounds! It is an absolute dream for general cover band work.


----------



## Leevc5 (Oct 8, 2016)

Be aware that although the Variaxe does has a variety of useful sounds it's reliability is extremely questionable.

Please let me introduce myself as and owner past and present of a Spider IV 75W, Variaxe 200, ApliFi 30 and JTV 69. I am not a Line 6 basher, the amplifiers performed above expectations. The Variax 300 failed and by searching the internet found that this was a common problem that could be remedied by replacing the main board (coffin module). I bought this part for $120 from Full Compass switched out the modules with no problem in a short amount of time and was rewarded with a fully functional 200 that I was completely pleased with.



Now I have a JTV 69 and it has failed (modeling sounds are garbled, switches tuning erratically and the volume control works intermittently). I have working with Line 6 customer service, who have been as helpful as policy allows, for about three weeks regarding this problem and we cannot come to an agreeable solution.



My point is that based on the volume of posts I have seen on the internet the Line 6 Variaxe is a piece of equipment that is prone to failure. Buying guitar equipment and consumer electronics the vast majority of products usually work until you are tired of them or something better comes out that you replace it with the new an improved. This does not seem to be the case with the Variaxe. If it was not an issue not only would you not find the large number of reported failures on various forums nor would you find a company like Full Compass carrying a broad range of replacement parts. Does Fender or Gibson or Apple etc...have a high volume of complaints about their hardware failing or have companies carrying replacement components (not upgrades or mods but replacement parts for original parts that fail)? From what I have seen the answer to this is no they don't.



I believe that the Variaxe has either design problems, manufacturing process problems or a bit of both. The result is here I set with a $700 piece of fire wood.



In conclusion I think that Line 6 should stand fully behind the complex Variaxe guitars and offer to repair these guitars that fail for a minimal charge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Lee.
Thanks for stopping by with the heads up.

I recently acquired a sunburst standard.
I haven't had to chance to 'play' it yet.
So far, 80% of my time with it was spent setting up
the software and noodlin' around with the settings.
I haven't touched it for a few weeks (have other projects on the go).
I'll check it out soon though.
First to see how the battery's holding it's charge.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

> Now I have a JTV 69 and it has failed (modeling sounds are garbled, switches tuning erratically and the volume control works intermittently). I have working with Line 6 customer service, who have been as helpful as policy allows, for about three weeks regarding this problem and we cannot come to an agreeable solution.


That sucks to hear! I hope the issue gets resolved. Guitars that are basically small computers really should have a longer than standard warranty, especially on the electronics.



> If it was not an issue not only would you not find the large number of reported failures on various forums *nor would you find a company like Full Compass carrying a broad range of replacement parts.*


Full Compass carries over 3000 SKUs worth of odd replacement parts for something like 40 well known brands. That's kind of their thing. The fact that FC has replacement parts for any particular product has no correlation to the failure rate of that product.



> Does Fender or Gibson or Apple etc...have a high volume of complaints about their hardware failing


Actually yes. Spend any amount of time on a tech forum where Apple products are discussed. Heck, talk to anyone with a iPhone. I don't think I know anyone with an iPhone who hasn't needed to get it repaired or replaced at some point due to some kind of defect. As for Fender and Gibson, it's really an apples to oranges comparison. They are not making computers and putting them in guitars.



> I believe that the Variaxe has either design problems, manufacturing process problems or a bit of both.


They had manufacturing process problems in the first few production runs. Based on keeping up with multiple digital/modeling forums, all those issues have been solved since then. Did you get yours used? Maybe you got one of the early production models.



> The result is here I set with a $700 piece of fire wood.


Did you really only pay $700 for it? That's quite the steal! In my hands, it felt like any other $700-ish range guitar. Nothing wrong with continuing to use it for the magnetic pickups until it can be properly repaired.

Hopefully Line 6 will help you out.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried one several years ago at an L&M. The sounds were fun - especially the sitar - but I think we tend to underestimate the importance of the guitar shape, size, and balance in how we play it. Having an authentic model of a big jazz box, but playing it on a solid body, just feels weird. I suppose one might eventually adapt playing style to the various models, but for me it was like putting on a mask. Still, if you play in a wedding band, and don't feel like dragging along 8 cases and guitars to the gig, the Variax is a handy tool.


----------

